# Ferry Bow Doors



## Fa's that? (Jan 20, 2007)

I am not long back from a holiday at Corralejo, Fuerteventura, where I watched a ferry going astern as she left her berth with the
bow doors still open. They were finally closed as she swung around and moved ahead. I thought this practice was a thing of the past.
Malky


----------



## frangio (Jan 20, 2012)

Fa's that? said:


> I am not long back from a holiday at Corralejo, Fuerteventura, where I watched a ferry going astern as she left her berth with the
> bow doors still open. They were finally closed as she swung around and moved ahead. I thought this practice was a thing of the past.
> Malky


Aren't there inner doors which are closed.

Calmac still get complaints from people, who think the bow visor is the watertight door, on the Caledonian Isles when she leaves Ardrossan for Arran.


----------



## WilliamH (Jul 9, 2007)

frangio said:


> Aren't there inner doors which are closed.
> 
> Calmac still get complaints from people, who think the bow visor is the watertight door, on the Caledonian Isles when she leaves Ardrossan for Arran.


Why is the bow visor there, if the vessel can leave port with it open then why have a bow visor. So a question is the vessel seaworthy with the bow visor open?


----------



## LouisB (Dec 23, 2007)

WilliamH said:


> Why is the bow visor there, if the vessel can leave port with it open then why have a bow visor. So a question is the vessel seaworthy with the bow visor open?


Basically for hydrodynamic reasons. When at sea and loaded the hull, in heavy weather becomes more efficient with the sea passing either side of the bows. When the vessel is in stormy waters the weight of the seas against the flat for'd watertight bulkhead would (and has on other vessels )caused damage. Below the waterline the hull shape under the for'd loading ramp is contoured for efficiency anyway. The results of not closing the inner bulkhead was seen with the loss of the Herald of Free Enterprise on 6 March 1987. Just an engineers take on it.


LouisB. (Scribe)


----------



## Enri (Jun 24, 2008)

There are two sets of doors, an inner set, which is part of the collision bulkhead, and an outer set which is either a clam design or a visor. In some ports the link-span makes it impossible to raise or lower the visor in the berth when in the berth, so the ferry has to pull back to lower the visor, and conversely has to raise the visor before it berths. The other type of outer door(s) is the clam type, or hinged, which are normally closed and opened in the berth.


----------



## Fa's that? (Jan 20, 2007)

Thanks for that info guys.
Malky


----------

